# [Sammelthread] Star Trek Online



## potzblitz (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ *Star Trek Open Beta Client
Gamershell
*​*
Produktbeschreibungen*

      Entfliehe mit Star Trek Online in das bekannteste Sci-Fi-Universum dieser Erde. Befehlige Dein selbstgestaltetes Schiff, schmiede Allianzen oder schicke Deine selbst zusammengestellte Crew in waghalsige Kämpfe, fern der bekannten Galaxien, hinter den Grenzen des bekannten Raumes. 30 Jahre nach Star Trek Nemesis ist der Raum umkämpft und wieder einmal steht die Förderation am Rand eines Krieges mit Klingon.


_*Du bist der Captain!*_

Jeder Spieler beginnt als Captain eines Schiffes und muss seine Brückencrew zusammenstellen. Diese kann rekrutiert oder aus eigen geschaffenen Charakteren gebildet werden. Wähle die Fähigkeiten der eigenen Crew geschickt, den Taktik und Stärke sind entscheidend um Euren Ruf und Einfluss zu stärken. Es liegt an Dir, ob Du es vom Captain zum Admiral der Sternenflotte schaffst. Mit steigendem Einfluss hast du Zugriff auf stärker und größere Schiffe!


_*Das All und die Planeten!*_

Navigiere Dein Schiff durch bekannte und unbekannte Regionen der Galaxie. Erforsche unbekannte Regionen des Raums, solare Phänomäne, unbekannte Rassen und bizarre Spezies. Unvorstellbare Welten warten auf die Erkundung durch Dein Team. Beame mit einem Aussenteam auf die Oberfläche. Die Wahl Deiner Brückenoffiziere beeinflussen das Gameplay, sowohl im All als auch auf der Oberfläche eines Planeten. Vielleicht schafft es Dein Chefingenieur die maximale Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen oder stellt sich als wahrere Diplomat auf Aussenmissionen heraus?


_*Das Universum!*_

Werde Offizier der Klingonen oder der Sternenflotte und erlebe die Zukunft des bekannten Star Trek Universums. Erlebe endlich die bekannten Plätze wie das Wurmloch aus Deep Space Nine oder triff Vertreter bekannter Rassen wie die logisch denkende Vulkanier, die hinterhältigen Romulaner oder die profitorientierten Ferengi!

_*Kosten*__*!*_

*Abo-Optionen:*


Mitgliedschaft (1 Monat): 12,99 Euro
Mitgliedschaft (3 Monate): 35,97 Euro
Mitgliedschaft (6 Monate): 65,94 Euro
Mitgliedschaft (12 Monate): 83,99 Euro
 
*GameTime-Card:*



60 Tage
25,99 Euro
 
*Lifetime Membership (Angebot gilt nur bis 2. Februar 2010)*



179,99 Euro
zwei zusätzliche Charakter-Slots
zudem befreiter Borg als spielbarer Charakter
 



*Systemvoraussetzungen:**

Minimum:*
 

Internetzugang erforderlich (Nur online spielbar)
bezahlter und aktiver Account nach kostenloser Spielzeit
Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP2, Windows Vista, Windows 7 (32-Bit oder 64-Bit)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 1,8 GHz oder AMD Athlon X2 3800+
 Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GB
Videokarte: NVIDIA GeForce 7950, ATI Radeon X1800, Intel HD Graphics
Soundkarte: Mit DirectX 9.0c kompatible Soundkarte
DirectX: Version 9.0c oder höher
Festplattenspeicher: 10 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz
Netzwerk: Internet-Breitbandverbindung erforderlich
DVD-Laufwerk: 6x DVD-ROM
*Empfohlen:*

Betriebssystem: Windows XP (SP2), Windows Vista, Windows 7 (32-Bit oder 64-Bit)
CPU: Intel E7500 Core 2 Duo oder AMD Athlon X2 6400+
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB oder höher
Videokarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8800, ATI Radeon HD 3850+
Soundkarte: Mit DirectX 9.0c kompatible Soundkarte
DirectX: Version 9.0c oder höher
Festplattenspeicher: 8 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz
Netzwerk: Internet-Breitbandverbindung erforderlich
DVD-Laufwerk: 6x DVD-ROM

*Ausführlich Infos zu den Schiffsklassen, Rassen, FAQ, Trailer und noch viel mehr bekommt ihr HIER
 



 HD Gameplay Trailer*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwjJs1F8xWw          https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfebtpXOY3w​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMU0BsB9b0U


 Hier noch ein paar Bilder ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

*AW: Star Trek Online Beta-Tester gesucht !!!*

UI UI schwupfs mal auf die seite gehen 

danke dir.

mfg


----------



## potzblitz (22. November 2009)

*Die Open-Beta startet vom 12.01 - 26.01.2010 !!!
Ab 05.02.2010 auf diese Spielepackung achten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2009)

Spielen will ichs ja schon. aber nur wenns auch gut ist...^^

Momentan fehlt die Zeit leider etwas...


----------



## potzblitz (28. November 2009)

Wie sollte es auch anders sein erscheint auch eine *Star Trek Online Collector´s Edition* welche schon in diversen US-Shops z.B. amazon.com für ca 80,-$ gelistet sind. Damit ihr euch ein Bild vom Inhalt machen könnt, habe ich mal eins von der Box hochgeladen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zum Inhalt:*

*Edle Verpackung
Futuristisches 3D-Hologram-Set in einem hochqualitativen Finish
aus gebürstetem Aluminium. Sehr stabile Konstruktion mit Magnetverschlüssen und verschachtelten Fächern.

Edles Handbuch
High End-Hardcover-Art-Book, Handbuch und Disc-Case in einer
einzigen edlen Verpackung. Hochauflösende, glänzende Kunstdrucke, 40 Seiten
exklusives Material aus dem Star Trek Online Universum.

Communicator-Anstecknadel
Qualitativ hochwertiges Guss-Metall-Design, basierend auf dem Communicator aus
dem Spiel. Voll 3d-gemodelt, mit Vertiefungen und abgerundeten Konturen.

Gast-Pässe
3 Freundschafts-Pässe in Form von Kreditkarten, zum Einladen Eurer Freunde auf ein 3-Tage-Testspiel mit Star Trek Online.

Kondensator für Rote Materie
Ein einzigartiges InGame-Zusatzgerät für STO. Es lädt Euer gesamtes Schiffs-Equipment in kurzer Zeit wieder auf und liefert zusätzliche Energie für diese Systeme. Ein System, das einen kurzzeitigen Energieschub liefert, aber lange Zeit zum Aufladen braucht.

Next Generation-Uniform
Uniform-Option von und aus Next Generation. Uniformen, wie sie von Picard, Data und Riker getragen wurden.

Deep-Space-Nine Uniform
Uniform-Option aus der Serie "Deep Space Nine". Graue Schultern auf schwarzer Uniform. So wie sie Sisko, Worf und Dax trugen.
*
Und hier noch zwei Trailer zur Taktik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-gMWpdjsGo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifAUwAZaFpU
​


----------



## Tolwyn (9. Dezember 2009)

Mal sehen ob wir Europäer dank Atari leer ausgehen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Januar 2010)

schade das in der collectors kein life-time acc dabei ist....


----------



## v3rtex (2. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Lifetime-Acc wäre schön.....

Jetzt zieh ich mir mal den Closed-Beta Client und bin gespannt 
Hoffentlich ist das Game gut......


----------



## Neander (2. Januar 2010)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet und hoffe das das Spiel was hermacht


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich mit diesem Spiel noch nicht so vertieft, ist es eigentlich nur ein Online Spiel oder kann man es auch im Singleplayer-Modus offline spielen?


----------



## v3rtex (5. Januar 2010)

Es ist ein reines MMORPG, sprich nur Online wie WOW pder Guildwars.

Zur Zeit läuft die Closed Beta, an welcher ich gerade teilnehme und das spiel mal anteste.


----------



## Nomad (5. Januar 2010)

wenn es so wie WoW ist ,muss man dann auch ne monatl. gebühr bezahlen?
und welche alterseinstufung hat das spiel überhaupt?


----------



## v3rtex (6. Januar 2010)

Genau, mit monatlichen Kosten.
Anscheinend wird es auch Timecards geben, für 60 Tage umgerechnet ca 20€

Freigabe USK 12


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Januar 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> wenn es so wie WoW ist ,muss man dann auch ne monatl. gebühr bezahlen?
> und welche alterseinstufung hat das spiel überhaupt?



Du kannst davon ausgehen wenn das Spiel  Monatlich nichts kosten würde, der letzte scheiss sein wird.Denn Online Spiele brauchen Monatliche kosten die fliessen in den Service rein und in dem anschliessenden Content.


----------



## Rammstein (9. Januar 2010)

Was sagen denn jetzt die leute zum game, die in der closed beta gezockt haben?Ich komm zur open beta rein, würd aber jetzt doch schonmal gern wissen was so läuft ^^


----------



## potzblitz (14. Januar 2010)

Jetzt sind ne Menge Downloads für *Pre-Ordered* und *Not Pre Ordered* auf Star Trek Online verfügbar  

Hab es mir bei Gamershell heute morgen gesaugt mit durchschnittlich 800kbs


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2010)

Spielts hier wer?
Also ich finds bisher recht angenehm, vorallen die Raum Schlachten, aufm Boden ist zwar auch möglich, aber find ich nicht soo doll...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2010)

Würds so gerne spielen, hab nur im Moment keinen PC....

Der Desktop ist noch nicht fertig zusammengestellt, und einen vernünftigen Laptop hab ich nicht.... -.- *heul*


----------



## Rammstein (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich finds gut ^^ macht spass, was willste mehr? Aber wenn ich dran denk bald wieder von vorn anfangen zu müssen wird mir schlecht


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Hab heute gehört das man nur die Borg spielen kann mit einem Lifetime Acc der über 100 Euro kosten wird.Das ist der übelste Fail von den Entwicklern und zeigt mal wieder das man Geld einspielen möchte was nicht vorhanden ist.Manchmal frage ich mich warum manche Leute in dieser Branche arbeiten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2010)

Das Lifetime-Account kostet sogar mehr als 150 Euro, aber dafür hat man halt lebenslang Zugang plus halt die Extras wie Borg spielen. Für manche "Suchtis" sicher ein nicht ganz unattraktives Angebot.


----------



## Rammstein (17. Januar 2010)

es sind 174€ ohne steuer ^^ Über paypal, und mit steuern dazu sinds 208€.Die borg kann man nicht! spielen, man wird sich einen separierten borg bzw vielleicht sogar einer der "richtig" aussieht erstellen können, aber man wird trotzdem für die föderation spielen.Sprich, man wird net die borgfraktion spielen nur weil man nen lifeabo hat.

Dazu hat man verschiedene boni dazu, die meisten haben was mit regeneration zu tun, soweit ich weiß paar % auf schildreg, hpreg usw ^^ 

Das angebot gilt bis zum 1.2.2010, danach soll es keine lifeabos mehr geben


----------



## Lefar (18. Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen

Naja ich schaue da mit gemischten Gefühlen hin.Habe die Beta bis LVL 16 durch und meiner Meinung nach ist das Game erst halb fertig.Zudem zuviel Serverüberlastung.Entweder wenn man zum Boden gebeamt wird sieht man sich noch als Raumschiff wie umgekehrt.Zudem sind noch viel Instanzen verbugt.Man kommt rein bekommt die Order zur Quest und man sucht vergeblich die Feinde oder geschweige was man überhaupt machen soll.Die Übersetzungen sind auch mangelhaft.Ein gemisch aus Englisch und Deutsch.War schon immer froh wenn ich was in meiner Sprache lesen durfte.Meiner Meinung nach ist der Releasetermin viel zu früh.Ansonsten macht es Spass vorallem auch wegen der Abwechslung.Weltraum und Bodenmissionen.Das soll es auch beides geben im PVP mit den Klingonen.

Mal meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2010)

Dann warte ich vielleicht doch noch paar Monate. Hab schon von mehreren gehört, dass das MMO stellenweise noch ziemlich buggy sein soll.


----------



## Rammstein (18. Januar 2010)

Viele sind der meinung das es sich dabei um absichtliche serverauslastungen handelt, zu testzwecken ^^ Wobei ich bis auf paar lags davon netmal was mitbekomme, und das obwohl ich meist bei der amistoßzeit zocke xD Aber mal abwarten, demnächst werden noch weitere bereiche usw freigeschaltet.Und man muss sagen das sich seit dem 12.1 viel getan hat was die bugs und stabilität angeht.Ich bin da eigentlich recht zuversichtlich


----------



## Eraser20 (19. Januar 2010)

Ja, die Überlastung der Server ist zum teil gewollt (Stress Test). Allerdings hat Cryptic gestern schon zugegeben das die vorhandene Hardware zur Zeit nicht ausreicht um während der Hauptzeiten alle Spieler ins Game zu lassen.
Es ist aber bereits neue Hardware bestellt und wird schnellstmöglich installiert.

Und es ist auch wahr das dass Spiel noch voller Fehler ist die aber allesamt... naja zumindest die meisten, den Spielspaß nicht trüben - meiner Meinung nach -

An alle nicht Trekkies: Meine Empfehlung ist noch eine Weile zu warten bis das Spiel ausgereift ist.

An alle Trekkies: warum seid ihr noch nicht dabei?


----------



## Lefar (20. Januar 2010)

Huhu

Habe wieder was neues gehört das am Wochenende das Lvl Content freigeschaltet werden soll  .
An die Server haben die gearbeitet.Merke nun auch weniger Lags.Habe einige Battles getestet gehabt und muß sagen ganz kurze Ruckler nur zum nachladen aber dann keine Probleme mehr.Auch bei den Bodenmissionen ist die Crew auch vorhanden was manchmal der Fall nicht war und man ganz alleine da stand und sich fragte obs nun eine Solo Mission ist oder nicht.

Ja der Stresstest ist auch Ok so wissen sie halt wo sie dran sind aber ich denke mal die machen schon ihre Sache gut obwohl ich vorgestern noch sehr skeptisch war.

Machen Fortschritte.Ich will hoffen das geht weiter so dann steht nichts mehr im Wege und der Spielspass kann beginnen.

PS: Suche noch eine Fleet  Würde gerne die Förderation unterstützen 

Grüße Von Lefar


----------



## Eraser20 (20. Januar 2010)

Lefar schrieb:


> PS: Suche noch eine Fleet  Würde gerne die Förderation unterstützen
> 
> Grüße Von Lefar





Hi. Schau doch mal HIER rein da findest du eine kleine auswahl.

Ich selber bin in der FedFS (siehe Signatur)

P.s. du fängst - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - immer als Fed Offizier an. Kannst dich dann später entscheiden bei welcher Fraktion du spielst.


----------



## Rammstein (20. Januar 2010)

Im moment ist es so das man fed bis level 6 spielen muss, dann kann man sich einen zweiten char erstellen der klingone ist, dieser startet dann auch gleich auf level 6.


----------



## Lefar (20. Januar 2010)

Eraser20 schrieb:


> Hi. Schau doch mal HIER rein da findest du eine kleine auswahl.
> 
> Ich selber bin in der FedFS (siehe Signatur)
> 
> P.s. du fängst - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - immer als Fed Offizier an. Kannst dich dann später entscheiden bei welcher Fraktion du spielst.



ich danke dir vielmals 

PS: Suche nur eine Fleet  2 Chars habe ich auf 16


----------



## ArcHammer (22. Januar 2010)

weiss jemand irgendwas  darüber, wieviel traffic das game verursacht? 
ich frage weil ich unter der woche nur umts mit hsdpa hab.
und da is der ping natürlich schlechter als bei dsl.
also weiss jemand wie sich längere antwortzeiten bei so einem game auswirken?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2010)

Wer spielts denn später Retail?


----------



## Tolwyn (24. Januar 2010)

Ich denke ich werde es mal antesten.

Was ich nur gehört habe ist das es im Moment ziemlich Grafiklags auf den Sternenbasen und den Aussenmissionen gibt.

Ich hab die Beta leider verpennt


----------



## Lefar (24. Januar 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wer spielts denn später Retail?




habs bei steam geordert


----------



## Eraser20 (28. Januar 2010)

ArcHammer schrieb:


> weiss jemand irgendwas  darüber, wieviel traffic das game verursacht?




Als ich das letzte Mal (ca. fünf Stunden)  gespielt habe, zeigte mein Router einen Verbrauch von ca. 150 MB.(ohne Gewähr)


----------



## ArcHammer (29. Januar 2010)

150 mb für diese zeit klingt okay. wie siehts mit den antwortzeiten aus? ich schätze mal mit umts bekomm ich 150 bis 300 ms hin.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Januar 2010)

omg, ist das net nen bisschen viel für nen mmo ?


----------



## Eraser20 (30. Januar 2010)

ArcHammer schrieb:


> 150 mb für diese zeit klingt okay. wie siehts mit den antwortzeiten aus? ich schätze mal mit umts bekomm ich 150 bis 300 ms hin.




Was Meinst du mit Antwortzeiten?


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2010)

So, ich mal wieder...^^

Hab die Collectors als Pre-order und einen Lifetime-account mir bestellt...^^ Jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende PC


----------



## Centurio (2. Februar 2010)

Mal ne bescheidene Frage! Hab Mir eben einen Key bei MMOGA gekauft und auch erhalten!

Aber wo kann ich den Client downloaden (legal) so das ich beim Start das ganze nur per zugesendetem Key aktivieren muß???


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2010)

Kannst den Beta Client runterholen, der wird dann automatisch gepatcht.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (8. Februar 2010)

Boar ey. Hab mir das Spiel heute gekauft. Nach der Installation war erstmal ein Update fällig (ca. 1 GB !) Ich lade seit 2 Stunden und bin bei 60 %. Es ist halt ein neues Online Rollenspiel. Viele Lags, völlig überlasteter Server. Aber ich will nicht mecken bevor ich überhaupt mal spielen darf ^^.

Die Foren sind teilweise sehr negativ belastet, was die Spielbarkeit betrifft. Hätte ich vielleicht vor den Kauf mal lesen sollen^^.


----------



## Falk (9. Februar 2010)

Wer ist denn hier noch aktiv am Spielen? Gibt es eine Extreme-Fleet? Ich will mein  Einzelgänger-Dasein mal aufgeben


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele aktiv (naja, mehr oder minder, als Admiral), bin in der FDLX Fleet.


----------



## GxGamer (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich machs mal ohne große Umschweife - habe mich gestern Abend dazu durchgerungen, Star Trek Online in der Digital Deluxe Edition herunterzuladen. Einen Account habe ich schon seid der Beta. Vorhin kam auch mein Key zum erweitern des Accounts. Diesen gebe ich auf der Website ein und er wird auch akzeptiert. Allerdings muss ich dann ein Abonnement auswählen.

Das kann und möchte ich jedoch nicht. Kreditkarte, PayPal und auch eine Gamecard sind nicht vorhanden (wozu auch, sind ja 30 Tage im Spiel drin).
Nun kann ich dort nix auswählen, möchte das Spiel (immerhin 60 Euro)  nun aber auch mal zocken. Muss ich mir nun noch eine Gamecard kaufen, damit ich Zugriff auf meine "gratis" 30 Tage bekomme?

Dort kann ich im Forum nicht posten, weil ich ja keinen "aktiven" Account habe und ein Ticket ist bereits raus. Die Abonnementseite zu ignorieren bringt auch nix und so eine Art "Überspringen-Button" ist auch nicht da.

Hat da jemand einen Rat für mich?
Falls ich so nicht spielen kann, muss ich wohl vom Kauf zurücktreten.

Grüße

*Nachtrag:*
Ich habe jetzt eine Antwort auf mein Ticket bekommen.
Die sagen mir, ich  muss ein Abo auswählen, anders gehts nicht.

Das finde ich sehr schade, ich dachte, ich könnte die 30 "Inklusiv"-Tage spielen, um zu sehen was sich seid der Beta getan hat. Und dass ich dann ein Abo auswählen kann, sobald ich mich entschieden habe, ob ich es weiterspielen will. Das ich nun genötigt werde, ein Abo zu bestellen, obwohl ich das gar nicht will, empfinde ich als Schweinerei. Das die 45 bzw 59 Euro nicht genug sind um einen Monat spielen zu dürfen, finde ich happig.

Für mich kommt das so rüber:
"Du hast jetzt das Spiel gekauft, aber wenn du es spielen willst, zwingen wir dich mindestens einen Monat zusätzlich zu kaufen."
Hab mich jetzt an den Onlineshop gewandt und denen geschrieben, das ich vom Kauf zurücktreten möchte, mal schauen was kommt.
Falls jemand nützliche Tips hat, wäre ich für alles dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2010)

Ja - das ist definitiv nicht "nett"
Du hast Geld bezahlt und bekommst dafür (noch) keinen Gegenwert - sch.....ade eigentlich

Einziger Vorteil ist, dass Andere nun von dir lernen können


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

ich mein es sollte gehen ein abbo auszuwählen, zb kreditkarte, das richtig eintragen usw.. und wenn du dann spielen kannst direkt wieder kündigen. denn die sollten von der kreditkarte es erst nach den 30 tagen abbuchen.


----------



## GxGamer (12. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ich mein es sollte gehen ein abbo auszuwählen, zb  kreditkarte, das richtig eintragen usw.. und wenn du dann spielen kannst  direkt wieder kündigen. denn die sollten von der kreditkarte es erst  nach den 30 tagen abbuchen.





Welcher Teil von



GxGamer schrieb:


> Kreditkarte, PayPal und auch eine Gamecard sind nicht vorhanden



war unverständlich?
Ich habe keine Kreditkarte und habe auch nicht vor, mir für Star Trek eine zu besorgen, weder eine richtige, noch Prepaid. Das kost nämlich saftige Gebühren, auf die ich keine Lust habe. Ich habe für das Spiel und 30 tage bezahlt - warum soll ich nochmal für 30 Tage zahlen bzw. beauftragen, wenn ich die ersten 30 nicht mal reinkomme?

So sauer war ich lange nicht mehr


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

nimm paypal. kostet nix. hab ich auch..


----------



## hoschi8219 (18. Februar 2010)

potzblitz schrieb:


> _*Kosten*__*!*_
> 
> *Abo-Optionen:*
> 
> ...



ganz schön teuer !! das ist der grund warum ich es nie spielen werde.

entweder kaufen (höstens 60€)
oder nicht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Mai 2010)

Fazit:

Downloadspeed des Demos:

-50 kb/s bis 450 (am Ende) Geladen am Sonntag 09.05.2010

450 KB/s habe 94% 8319 MB 1:15

so nun 100  % und habe die Demo schon 2 mal durch (200 MB Patch hat er vor Start  auch noch geladen)

Das Game an sich ist ganz nett für Star Trek Fans zu empfehlen solange man von einigen Punkten der Umsetzung absehen kann z.B. der Kampflasstigkeit und wenig anderes, wobei einiges nicht stimmt.

Die  Brücke und weitere Räume auf den Schiffen sind viel zu Groß bzw. die  Personen zu klein das verhätnis Stimmt jedenfalls nicht und es sieht  einfach sehr komisch aus. Bei Raumstationen kann man es ja noch erklären aber  eigentlich sind auch da die Räume etwas zu Groß geraten, die Propartionen  stimmen einfach nicht. 
Die Grafik ist etwas altbacken und Comiclastig mag ich nicht.  Die Leffelübergänge bzw. Ladebildschirme sind etwas lieblos gefiel mir bei Mass  Effect 2 besser aber die Ladezeiten waren bei mir recht schnell.

Ansonsten gefällt es mir Star Trek Online (Demo) recht gut, werde es  wohl demnächst mal 30 Tage testen und dannach entscheiden ob ich weiter  Spielen will oder erst mal Pause mache und später weiter mache wenn es  mehr Kontent gibt. 

Was viele bei Amazon bemängeln und andere im Star Trek Online Forum von zu schnellem Level Aufstieg sprechen bzw. zu schwachen Gegnern im PvP.
Dazu kann ich nichts sagen denn PvP gibt es im Demo nicht.

Zum abschluss noch ein paar Bilder aus der Demo.

Wer ein Star Trek Fan ist und 35 Euro übrig hat sollte es mal testen oder zumindestens die Demo testen. Zumindestens wenn er auch Star Trek Deep Space Nine und den letzten Kino Film (11) mochte. Jetzt ist jedenfalls ein besserer Zeitpunkt zum Einstieg ins Game als am Anfang wo es wohl mehr Bugs und weniger Content gab.

MFG SchumiGSG9

siehe auch: News - Star Trek Online-Demo für Freitag angekündigt ? PC GAMES Online


----------



## amdintel (11. Mai 2010)

ich muss leider sagen das mir die Grafik von diesem Game nicht zusagt, so was spiele ich nicht .


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2010)

Also ehrlich: die Grafik ist nun wirklich das letzte, worauf man Wert legen sollte, da gibts andere Dinge, die wesentlich wichtiger sind.

Aber wie oben schon angesprochen, levelt man als Fed zu schnell, als Klingone ists halbwegs OK, wobei man hier bis 'Stufe 5 des Ranges' richtig schnell gelevelt hat, danach wurde es dann etwas zäher und, vor dem ganzen PvE Zeugs, wars dann auch sehr anstrengend...

PvP ist zwar schon ganz spaßig, aber hier gewinnt idR die Gruppe, die zusammen bleibt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Mai 2010)

Wenn so was wie das nicht wären würde ich auch jetzt ST Online Spielen...
Aber die war wenigstens Angekündigt habe auch schon 2 andere Downtimes erlebt...



			
				GM_IndigoFyre schrieb:
			
		

> We will be bringing down Star Trek Online on Thursday May 13th from 3am PDT to 5 am PDT (10am to 12pm GMT), in order to perform maintenance, and apply a new patch. We will update this thread once this maintenance has been completed.



PDT ist  Pacific Standard Time ? why then not PST ?  10:00am
and GMT is my time in Germany ?  12:00 
GMT/UTX 10:00

Das Spiel an sich mag ich, werde erstmal weiter Spielen, bin im moment schon Lt. Commander (Level 1) Gesamt 11

Und habe den ersten Schiffswechsel hinter mir, Quanten Torpedos (III und II) habe ich auch schon sind echt Geil und auch Phasen IV. 2 Waffenslots Vorne und 2 Hinten sind auch schon besser als 2 Vorne und nur 1 Hinten

weiteres Folgt

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Mai 2010)

Ich verstehe ich auch nicht was die Leute immer mit ihrer verschüssenen Grafik haben, als ob es in einem mmo darauf ankommt. Das selbe bei Wow Grafik ist nunmal nicht alles .

Aber mir sagt das Spiel nicht zu, weil ich Angst vor den Star Trek Uniformen habe..


----------



## ATImania (22. Mai 2010)

Ich habe die DEMO noch nicht einmal fertig gezogen! Bin bei 4,6 GB und geht immer nur langsam voran (10 - 20 Kb/s) und nach 1 bis 2 Stunden bleibt es dann stehen und die Verbindung ist komplett weg 

Gut, wir haben eigentlich eine DSL 6000er Leitung aber bei uns kommt nur eine schlechte 1000er an^^ Aber zumindest ca. 90 KB/s sind schon drin! Aber die Server sind wirklich unter aller sau!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Mai 2010)

Bin bereits Cap Level 4 fast 5 werde wohl spätestens Mi Ad. sein

geht recht schnell, mal sehen was dann noch an Content kommt...

Lebenslängliches Abo Lohnt aber wohl nur wenn es das Spiel noch mind. 2 Jahre gibt und wenn sie den Inhalt noch vervierfachen (mindestens).

MFG SchumiGSG9

PS noch kleine Auswahl aktueller Bilder vom Samstag


----------



## ATImania (30. Mai 2010)

Heute morgen war es endlich soweit! Nach fast 3 Wochen endlich ein bewegender Moment  (Screenshot Nr.1 / man achte auf die Downloadrate, die zum ende hin nochmal richtig stark wurde) 

Und dann musste ich, nachdem ich ein Account erstellt hatte, folgendes Problem feststellen (Screenshot Nr.2)! Irgendwie sind die Server Down. Überall war doch zu lesen, dass die DEMO unbegrenzt nutzbar wäre und jetzt ist sie Off??? 

Kann mir einer evtl. helfen??


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Mai 2010)

also bei mir sind sie ON und ich spiele auch noch mit der Demo Installation
musste dann im Forum nur mit dem Retail Key meinen Acc Freischalten

bei bezahlmethode kann es sein das du da mein rein gehen musst und Tip hier aus dem Forum Pay Pal auswählen und dann beim Pay Pal Fenster abbrechen 

dann es steht bei dir unten das es Problem mit deinem Acc gibt

Server sind gelegentlich einmal oder 2 mal die Woche down wenn es Wartungsarbeiten oder neue Patches mit Kontent oder Fixes gibt

bin jetzt seit gestern ca. 18:00 Uhr Rear Admiral 5 noch bevor ich im Borg Sektorblock war

habe auch schon das 3. Klasse 5 Schiff nach Assault Cruiser auch Fleet Escort und Star Cruiser und das als Wissenschaftler und Artzt (was wie ich heute gelesen habe nicht die beste Kombi sein soll)


----------



## ATImania (30. Mai 2010)

Wo hast du denn den Key her?? Ich habe nämlich keinen Key und daher auch noch keinen in meinem Account eingegeben! Bei Bezahlmethoden kann ich nur Kreditkarte auswählen oder Bankverbindung angeben.

EDIT: Es hat geklappt!! Eine nette Seite (google sei dank) hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich die DEMO erst aktivieren muss mit einem DEMO Account was durch klicken eines Links auf die Star Trek Online Seite nun auch passiert ist. Jetzt wird der aktuelle Patch erst geladen aber dann gehts los


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Mai 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Key her?? Ich habe nämlich keinen Key und daher auch noch keinen in meinem Account eingegeben! Bei Bezahlmethoden kann ich nur Kreditkarte auswählen oder Bankverbindung angeben.
> 
> EDIT: Es hat geklappt!! Eine nette Seite (google sei dank) hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich die DEMO erst aktivieren muss mit einem DEMO Account was durch klicken eines Links auf die Star Trek Online Seite nun auch passiert ist. Jetzt wird der aktuelle Patch erst geladen aber dann gehts los


Das meinte ich (habe mich nur falsch Ausgedrückt). Das andere wäre für die ersten 30 Tage die man mit Kaufversion Kostenlos spielen kann aber beim Freischalten dann schon Bezahl Methode angeben soll aber mit Trick nicht muss.

Den Key mit der ich nun auch die Vollversion Spiele seit 10. Mai und schon RA5 bin seit Gestern hat mich Euros bei MM gekostet oder Amazon aber wollte nicht so lange (auf Postboten)warten, am ende hätte ich es vielleicht machen sollen und eine Gold oder Silber Version kaufen sollen. 
Bilder vom Spiel, Achtung Spoiler Folgen noch gerne falls interesse daran bestehen sollte.


----------



## ATImania (31. Mai 2010)

So, nun habe ich die Star Trek DEMO paar Stunden gezockt und ich muss sagen viel Licht und Schatten was ich da gesehen habe. 

Hatte mich eigentlich richtig auf das Game gefreut und konnte es kaum erwarten bis es raus kam aber als erstes hat mich die Tatsache das ich mir diese 30 Days oder 60 Days Cards kaufen muss um spielen zu können schon abgeschreckt! Ich will nicht auch noch in 5 Jahren für dieses Spiel zahlen. Ein Grund warum ich kein WoW zocke. 

Naja, davon mal abgesehen stimmen die Proportionen überhaupt nicht! Egal ob auf einem Schuff oder einer Station, die Fenster sind 1 - 2 Meter höher als der eigene Charakter der somit nicht einmal aus dem Fenster schauen kann wenn er direkt davor steht 

Die Räume wirken alle 20 Meter Hoch! Naja okay, aber dass man dann selbst bei 8x AA immer noch deutliche Treppen sieht ist schon echt ärgerlich 

Die Missionen wirken irgendwie lieblos hintereinander geklatscht "Beam dich auf Schiff X und dann auf Schiff y, rette Person A und nun Person B, Flieg mit Warp in Sektor Y usw.! Man hätte dem ganzen vielleicht etwas mehr Storytiefe geben können bzw. die Missionen etwas ausschmücken können innerhalb dieses Online Universums.

Dagegen gibt es aber auch coole Features wie z.B. den großen Editor, wo ich meinen Charakter, meine eigene Uniform usw. erstellen kann. Echte Star Trek Fans können sich hier richtig austoben! Ich selber habe schon 2 Charaktäre erstellt und meinen erste wieder gelöscht, damit ich noch einen dritten (besseren) erstellen kann.....*Mr. Spock* (siehe Screenshot) 

Also die Vollversion werde ich mir nicht kaufen! Aber die DEMO bestimmt noch das ein oder andere mal zocken. Schade, dass man den Leuten das Geld nur so aus den Taschen ziehen will


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Mai 2010)

naja es gibt den ein oder anderen Punkt am ende muss es jeder selbst wissen

man kann auch Lifetime kaufen etwas über 200 Euro aber das lohnt nicht wirklich (es sei denn es gibt dann Spiel noch solange es schon WOW gibt, und es kommt mehr Kontent und besserer K.)

nach ca. 50 Tagen hat man alles gesehen wenn man jeden Tag ca. 6 Stunden spielt dann noch ein paar Tage als Klingone wenn man das will

also 30 Tage mit Game + 60 Tage dazu

sollten reichen um alles zu sehen

PVP ist dann noch ein anderes Thema


----------



## ATImania (31. Mai 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> naja es gibt den ein oder anderen Punkt am ende muss es jeder selbst wissen
> 
> man kann auch Lifetime kaufen etwas über 200 Euro aber das lohnt nicht wirklich (es sei denn es gibt dann Spiel noch solange es schon WOW gibt, und es kommt mehr Kontent und besserer K.)
> 
> ...


 
Ja und genau da ist das Problem! Ich zocke Games nicht nur einfach so durch und stelle sie weg oder verkaufe sie wieder, ne ich schnapp sie mir nach paar Monaten / Jahren wieder und zocke mal wieder eine Runde!

Age of Empires III habe ich mir 2005 zum Release gekauft und vor 3 Wochen mal wieder Installiert. Gut mein Online Account habe ich schon vergessen^^ aber so im Singleplayer mal wieder ganz lustig! Letztes Jahr habe ich einfach mal so wieder FIFA 2006 installiert für 2 oder 3 Spielchen. 

Auf der Wii zocke ich zwischendurch nach 3 Jahren immer noch mal wieder Zelda oder Wii Sports 

Wenn ich 200€ + den Kaufpreis des Spiels (ca. 30€) zahlen muss, damit ich das Spiel spielen kann, bis die Surver irgendwann abgestellt werden  (soviel zum Thema "Lifetime"), so ist das einfach nur lächerlich!

Ich finde 70€ für ein Spiel schon zu teuer, da gebe ich doch nicht 230€ aus


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Mai 2010)

ob es geht oder nicht keine Ahnung ich hoffe schon das Game monatelang nicht spielen und dann wieder anfangen ohne was zu zahlen ?

Oder ist der Acc dann weg , Key Ungültig ?

Muss man Zahlen um den Acc nicht zu verlieren ?


----------



## Falk (31. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele es seit dem Release und muss sagen, für mich ist das Leveling nicht zu schnell - ich komme nur alle paar Tage dazu, 1-2 stündchen zu spielen -> bisher Cpt. Level 5 (Tactical Officer + Cruiser, aktuell also Galaxy Class). Die Story-Missionen kann man genau wie die "Defend XYZ"-Mission locker alleine Spielen, davon ab ist es ganz witzig, das Schiff mit Upgrades auszustatten und dann im Start-Sektor ein paar Warbirds zu pulverisieren (auch wenn die Items die droppen nur etwas für den Marktplatz sind)...


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

Wie heißt ihr bzw. euer Charakter im Spiel?? Ich habe zwei Charakter erstellt! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal Online 

1.) Mike O'Brian (MikeO'Brian@ATImania)
2.) Mr. Spok (Mr.Spok) (Spo*c*k war als richtiger Name irgendwie ungültig)

Also mit meinem ersten Charakter Mike O' Brian findet ihr mich eigentlich immer am oder im Raumdock der Föderation. Mein Schiff ist die U.S.S Adventure. Bin sogar schon im Rang aufgestiegen bis auf Fähnrich 3 

Mit meinem zweiten Charakter Mr. Spok findet ihr mich am Rand des Vega-Solarsystems im Kampf gegen die Borg! Mein Schiff hier ist die U.S.S Road Island


----------



## SmOOthr3D (2. Juni 2010)

Also ich konnte vor kurzem mal die Trial anzocken,

finde es echt traurig  

Das Spiele ist nicht ander als die vorgänger cryptic spiele.... neue texturen drüber, ja sicher storry musste man noch machen und das ist alles die qualität ist mehr als schlecht von den Bodeneinsätzen nicht zu sprechen


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> Wie heißt ihr bzw. euer Charakter im Spiel?? Ich habe zwei Charakter erstellt! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal Online
> 
> 1.) Mike O'Brian (MikeO'Brian@ATImania)
> 2.) Mr. Spok (Mr.Spok) (Spo*c*k war als richtiger Name irgendwie ungültig)
> ...


 

Na aber auf jeden Fall... 

Hab einen Lifetime-Acc aber noch nicht gespielt, da der PC noch nicht fertig ist...


----------



## MKay (6. Juni 2010)

Tschuldige, wenn diese Frage schon gestellt wurde:
Ich würde gerne STO Spielen, auf PVP(oder wie sich das bei STO nennt) bzw. Privat Server oder Hamachi
Nun möchte ich aber nichts Zahlen(Mitgliedschaft) und möchte zudem wissen, ob die anmeldung kostenpflichtig ist(Cryptik anmeldung)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Juni 2010)

Demo ist Kostenlos
Game nicht ca. 35 bis 70 Euro je nach Version
ersten 30 Tage Kostenlos
dann nicht mehr
...
Livetime ca. 220 Euro


----------



## MKay (7. Juni 2010)

Livetime kostet aber nur 179 bei amazon (oder C shop oder wie das heißt) Habe das i-wo gelesen

Nachtrag: Gold Edi kostet bei >Amazon< bloß 30€ (Tshirt und den Anstecker sind dabei wie Sammelkarten und Map) 
Gibt es Privat Server? Kann man sich selber welche machen wenn man das Game "verändert"?

Habe in einem anderen Forum über ein Projekt gelesen. Aber da geht nichts weiter. seit 27.05 hat keiner mehr geantwortet. Und warum dauert der Demo download nur solange? -Demo schon um? Oder schickt mir jemand einen 5 Tage Pass?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Juni 2010)

Amazon und Lifetime wo bitte ? jedenfalls nicht bei Amazon.de

*Lifetime Europe* - 218.74 EUR +VAT (19%)
siehe auch Bild
_________________

Gibt es Privat Server? Kann man sich selber welche machen wenn man das  Game "verändert"?

nein und nein (verändern geht auch nicht wirklich, jedenfalls gibt es keinen Editor)
und ohne Internetverbindung geht es gar nicht, sollte klar sein bei einem MMO wie WoW

___________________
Demo: je nach Leitung, ich hatte es an einem Tag mit DSL 16.000


----------



## MKay (7. Juni 2010)

WofW? World of Warcraft? Oder ein anderes Spiel? Bei World of Warcraft hat mein Freund einen Server, einen Richtig guten  Naja, jetzt hab ich nach ner halben Stunde schon 4 Prozent 
Bzw Internet Verbindung: Wie sollte ich hier was rein schreiben ohne I-Net? Über Gedanken? (Wers glaubt^^) Naja, aber ich glaub das sich keiner einen Lietime Acc zulegt(es gibt immer neuere und bessere Spiele)

Nach meiner errinnerung hatte er einen kurzen Server auf seinem Laptop. Wir haben 2 Tage gespielt bis die Festplatte geborsten ist. Nun sollte ich dem neuen Server Teile spenden, aber sie wahren shcon zu spät... Jedenfalls hat das Server bauen(nur das Anmelde Formular) einen Guten Tag gedauert.

Bild vom Download (Das dauert...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATImania (8. Juni 2010)

@MKay

Das dauert??? Ich habe die DEMO mit 10 - 20 Kb/s gezogen über 2 Wochen lang!!! Hätte ich 160 - 230 Kb/s gehabt, ich hätte mich gefreut 
Kleiner Tipp: Lass es über Nacht laufen wenn du sowieso schläfst, dann brauchst du dich damit nicht rumärgern


----------



## MKay (8. Juni 2010)

Naja, leider schlafe ich NEBEN meinem Pc. aber gut, du hast gewonnen ATImania^^ Aber wieso stellen die Cryptik Typen es nicht als Zip zum Download zur Verfügung
Und wehe das Spiel ist nicht gut! 

Wieso hat das bei dir so gedauert? Schlechter Router? Oder war der Download Server Überfüllt?

Hat einer von Euch einen Namen für meinen Acc? Mein Vorschlag: Käsekruste


----------



## ATImania (8. Juni 2010)

Der Downlaod Server an sich ist müll^^ 
Die meisten die sich die DEMO geladen haben, hatten Probleme! Eigentlich haben wir eine DSL 6000er Leitung aber aus der Dose kommt nur eine 1000er an, da die Leitung schon älter ist und auf dem Land auch nicht verwunderlich^^

Aber gut 90 Kb/s hätten es schon sein dürfen! Da empfand ich auch die 10 - 20 Kb/s als sauerei^^

Das Spiel und auch die DEMO sind schon gut! Du kannst ein paar Missionen zocken und nachdem du die DEMO fertig hast, kannst du weiter Online mit allen anderen zocken bzw. mit deinem Schiff hin und her fliegen und doi über den Chat mit anderen unterhalten.


----------



## MKay (8. Juni 2010)

Hehe, cool
Hätt ich bloß nicht den Download abgebrochen(hatte nach 2 H schon 21% )
Zum Acc: Ist Käsekruste gut oder schlecht^^?


----------



## MKay (12. Juni 2010)

Also, wenn ich die Demo gedownloadet habe und installiere dann muss ich einen Cryptik ACC anlegen. ist der kostenlos oder i-eine Versteckte Falle um Geld aus der Tasche zuziehen?

Wenn man die Demo als Komplettversion haben will, muss man sie über die STO-Seite Freischalten.


----------

